
FBI Opens a New China-Related Counterintelligence Investigation Every 10 Hours - thrill
https://www.nextgov.com/cybersecurity/2020/07/fbi-opens-new-china-related-counterintelligence-investigation-every-10-hours-director-says/166706/
======
thrill
This seemed relevant to the earlier discussion about deporting students now
taking online only classes, however this particular article and its statement
that half of counter intelligence operations are presently due to China's
forays seems to warrant its own discussion.

